# What is your favorite TV commercial?



## Sesshoumaru (Oct 1, 2007)

What is your favorite TV commercial?

If you can find it on youTube, post it. Limit one.

Your Lord does not have a true favorite, but finds that ESPN can bring a high level of amusement.


----------



## Iria (Oct 1, 2007)

lol condom commercials are the best

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUaGROmjQFA[/YOUTUBE]

but since this has to do with tv I am going to go ahead and move it to the theatre

by the way, hey sesshoumaru


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 1, 2007)

OT: I don't watch TV.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2007)

The old Super bowl commercials with the refs stealing beer.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the geico caveman commercials.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2007)

I like several.  My favorite will change from time to time.  Currently, I like the Messing with Sasquatch commercials.[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=vizjwkaEk7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 1, 2007)

Great commercial..Great game. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPAy029qXPE[/YOUTUBE]

Oh the memories.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the Merriman/Jackson Nike commercial with the theme song from Last of the Mochicans. 

[YOUTUBE]Pw7XwdWpe9M[/YOUTUBE]

ESPN trying to help Chad Johnson with a new celebration ...

[YOUTUBE]hxCDgM8i098[/YOUTUBE]

and almost all of the Geico commercials


----------



## KnighT-oF-WolF (Oct 2, 2007)

The Miller Lite commercials always give me a good chuckle, I'm too lazy to find them on youtube. =p


----------



## Homura (Oct 2, 2007)

That miller lite commercial with the hitch hiking axe and chainsaw guy. Also those random Comcast and Snickers Feast commercials.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 2, 2007)

The condom one with the pigs. And Sesshoumaru, I'm calling you out.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

My favorite commercial doesn't exist.  I loathe them all with a passion.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 4, 2007)

Jose+10 World Cup 2006 commercial


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

... Does anyone know which commercials have a katamari in them?  Lol... Katamari Damacy... wth?!  Lol...


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 4, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Great commercial..Great game.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPAy029qXPE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh the memories.



Lol, you read my mind.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 4, 2007)

none

besides alread had a youtube thread
[a.f.k.] Lucky Star - 23.avi


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmph,my favorite is a weird japanese commerical I can't remember the name of.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 6, 2007)

A comercial where thier selling pajamas


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 6, 2007)

*IT'S A BIG AD:* 
Link to video

*Give A Little Love:*
Link to video

*I Feel GREAT:* 
Link to video

Top Three.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 7, 2007)

The Ameriquest: Don't Judge Too Quickly Commercials.

Observe.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2007)

I like the Coors former coaches commercials.  There are tons of these.  Example:[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=jdUr5hF0yGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 8, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqJu4rEKsEw&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]

The Bill Parcells Coors Light Commercial


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9_Q4z37B6s&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]

And The Hulk Hogan Japanese Commercial


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 8, 2007)

The best advert on television is the new Dairy Milk one with the gorilla playing drums. If you can get to see the full version, it RULES 
I can't post it right now, but it's worth searching for 

Also there's the 'Mr. Soft' Softmints advert that was aired a while back - you can easily find that on the 'Tube and it RULES, also.

And the Werther's Original advert with the young boy and his grandad . . . .. I could go on!


----------



## Lonely Soul (Oct 8, 2007)

Probably the commercials for Target and truth.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2008)

Not my favorite, but I think this Caveman Geico one is fucking hilarious.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uEqKD_VvM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAEJ_QLOXgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 28, 2008)

God Damnit, I thought you died Sesshoumaru.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Sep 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]nHEgRKIJxM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Sep 28, 2008)

Gorilla advert:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy52yueBX_s[/YOUTUBE]

My favorite advert was the Chewits advert from the late 90s/early 00s.
But I can't find it it went like" I wanna chewit"(Based upon I wanna move it) with the green chewits dinosaur.

I also like this Tv advert I found on youtube:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD6TwVCPINE[/YOUTUBE]
I know its an american advert. But I like it a lot.


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 28, 2008)

At this point I have none..


----------



## ethereal (Sep 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4jmEwW95Uk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sen (Sep 28, 2008)

The commercial for the Canon Rebel XSI (a camera).  The background music is so beautiful and the entire thing is epic.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BQfCoqbubE[/YOUTUBE]

Link removed


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah, there was one I really loved, it was fairly old, with penguins to sell some kind of soda. I liked it because it was cooperative cuteness, but I don't remember much else about it. 

So...here's another commercial I adore. DDDD
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nojWJ6-XmeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2008)

The Careerbuilder monkey commercials are still fucking hilarious.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP6wEVLrDjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------

